# White sand in 20gal Betta tank. How to keep it clean from algae and mulm?



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

I just did 20gal high Beta tank. It has white sand substrate, Eheim 2213 filter,14W T5 light fixture,
Flourish Excel for carbon supplement, very light ferts schedule, flora- anubias nana ,tropica 49,moss etc 
Now I’m puzzled how to keep substrate clean from algae and mulm .


----------

